# Color delima? Help?



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

The only problem I've ever had with a brown glaze is that it sometimes makes the walls look dirty. I like the colors you've chosen, so I'd leave it be for a while and then decide.


----------



## jmb324 (Dec 29, 2008)

Keeping in mind that its hard to get the full effect from a photo over standing in the room, but I think the room will become too dark staining the yellow as the green seems dark in the picture, so perhaps you could use your furniture and accessories to make the room more cohesive.
Use the lighter colors against the green and vice versa on the yellow walls. Another thing you could try is using the same drape style but a different color on the green wall...in the photo the green drape really pops on the yellow but seems lost on the green...(and I assume the other yellow wall is getting the same window treatments) I was recently in a house where the decorator did that type of treatment..same style/different colors and it looked really nice, you just have to make sure all the colors used in the room dont become too "patchworky".
I think Bradnailer is right...it looks good..you may just need to finish it and give yourself some time to adjust to your new color scheme.
Good luck with your project.


----------



## AnthonyStanley11 (Jan 20, 2009)

I would also leave it white for a while, until you make the final decision. I also had experience with a dirty wall look after using the glaze. I dont know if this is standard though?


----------

